# My betta doesn't get along...



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

with my goldfish-he really hurt one, and though he lived, the betta had to go in a bowl (I'd put him in the other smaller aquarium, unfortunately the new fry are in there) so he sits there, like he's mocking me-he's always hated the bowl I am gonna invest in a small-probably 1 gallon aquarium for him, "Amoeba" is alive (god knows how) and is in a bowl until he can heal up a bit, but I don't want the betta to hurt any more of the fish hit or miss with betta's I think... my real query is, until I get the little tank-what do I do with the betta-where's best to put him?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Um, Betta and goldfish have different water requirements so they shouldn't be housed with each other anyway.


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

I have always put them together-as goldfish are rather open on water requirements lol I finally got a thermometer and the betta is in warmer water the betta just went ape **** and attacked one of the fish-I don't know why anyways he's not with the fish anymore, he is in a bowl and he is looking at me what do I do with him until i can get his own aquarium?


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

Nightfish said:


> I have always put them together-as goldfish are rather open on water requirements...
> 
> Goldfish are hardy, and thus tolerant of varying water conditions, but I think AngelicScars was talking about the different temperature requirements for goldies and for bettas. Bettas thrive in warm temps (80 being good) and goldies like it cooler.
> 
> ...


As for the betta, I guess just try to keep him warm and happy until he gets his new tank. He won't sulk forever :-D


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

how do I keep him warm? (The internet seems to be a conflicting jumble of words-some sites tell you one thing, others another thing...so confusing!)


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

What's the temp of his bowl water now?


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

about 70 at most, (if I was lucky)
he's in that bowl I dislike so


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

Nightfish said:


> (The internet seems to be a conflicting jumble of words-some sites tell you one thing, others another thing...so confusing!)


lol! It's true. My fish would all be dead if it weren't for people at forums like this who helped me decide what to do.


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

LeahK said:


> lol! It's true. My fish would all be dead if it weren't for people at forums like this who helped me decide what to do.



too true, too true!
I haven't had a fish die in a long time (poor Amoeba died though) but he survived longer then I thought...
I'll go do the mummifying thing and bury him at sea...


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

Nightfish said:


> about 70 at most, (if I was lucky)
> he's in that bowl I dislike so


Yeah, 70 is pretty chilly for a betta. But, the thing is, I don't know if there are heaters that are safe to use in little bowls.
Maybe someone else can correct me on that?
Is there any way maybe you could put him underneath a lamp? Or turn up the heat in the room where you've got the bowl?
Cool temps won't necessarily harm a betta, at least in the short-term, but it will lower his metabolism and make him very lazy. Maybe that's why he's just sitting there staring at you ;-)


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

he hates the bowl lol
i do have a lamp...good idea!


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

One thing, just keep an eye on the temp, because small bowls can heat up quickly, and you don't wanna go too far in the opposite direction and cook him 
One other thing, temperature fluctuations are more harmful to bettas than lower temps. So, for example, you don't want to get him all warm under the lamp in the day and then have his bowl temp drop quickly overnight. You'd rather have a steady temp, even if it's a little on the low side.
Just keep an eye on it, and don't try to raise his temp by more than, say 2 or 3 degrees in the day, and he should be ok until you get him the real tank with a real heater.


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

good idea, so I shouldn't monkey around with it?


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah, I'd hate to tell you to stick him under a lamp and then something go wrong. I mean, lots of people DO keep their bettas at room temperature, and their temps drop at night....even though I would never recommend keeping a betta that way long-term. But just for the short-term, you're guy should be ok until you can get a tank that you can heat safely.

(Actually, in all honesty, I keep my betta at room temp, but I'm in the tropics, so room temp means a _very_ steady 81 degrees :devil: But, if I were a better person, I'd get a heater, just to be safe, to prevent temperature fluctuations. This is also why I never got any goldfish--I really wanted some, but there's just no way I could keep their tanks cool....)


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah I live in Canada, more in the north-where we get 9 month snows and stuff lol, this year it was only 6 months of snow!
last year it was about 9 (the snow finally went away in early june) what a winter lol

thanks for all the help 
Nightfish appreciates it and when I find some batteries that work I can finally take pictures lol


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

poor Nightfish died, he probably did it to spite me too (He always loathed bowls)
I donno he was always a strange fish, but I'll miss the wacky little weirdo-next betta I get I'll make sure not to put any goldfish in with him (or her) 
very disheartening


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Aww poor nightfish.


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah he's hopefully in a better place now When I get another betta, I'll have the name Nightfish in his name (or her name). Its sad he couldn't be in the tank but he was really hurting the other fish (they had mysterious wounds, frayed fins, he killed 2 of them-one I know of, the other I'm guessing he did) but I like to keep optimistic, my mosquito fish "fatty" (real name Marie) had little fish, and they are thriving in the ten gallon tank-cute little guys, the size of an eyelash (a tad fatter) with eyes. They have epic names lol


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

gahhhh!!!! ihave five mosquito fish who WILL NOT BREED!!!!! they are the only kind i can keep with my turtles, for some reason my turtles wont eat them...i put one in with one of my betas to give it shot and my beta would chase him and flar but my hardy little mo fish just acted like he wasnt even there


----------



## Nightfish (Jun 3, 2009)

I think she was pregnant when I got her


----------



## Shylynn (Jun 17, 2009)

aww sorry to hear about your betta


----------

